# Got my 161 Solution and Sparks..parts to finish?



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

So I got a great deal on a first year Solution 161 with a factory blemish(which I can't even see) 400$ the Jones solution comes with the karakoram clips and standard nose\tailclips and I still have my marker skins which are like brand new from my previous setup.

I also have a bran new pair of Spark Burners

My questions is , what parts do I buy to finish off the setup?

I need the following

1. Pin System(Voile or Spark?) the Spark LT pin system from Spark is approx 75$ but I already have pins that cam with my Sparks so if I can get JUST the voile pin receiver setup I"ll do that.

2. Risers , can get the dual risers for around 40$ almost anywhere(REI backcountry, black diamond whatever)

3.Universal rotating pucs for Sparks, can I just buy these by themselves?

Am I forgetting anything and can I get these parts one off or do I have to buy a whole stupid kit, should I spend the extra 20-30$ and kit the LT pin kit from Spark and the rest of the parts separate?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

- get the LT brackets. they are that much better and we're talking about $40 difference here. you're in it for the long-haul now - just get them. trust me.

- dual risers are now the standard from voile. any singles left are old stock. 

- yes you can, ends up being about $60-65 with the rubber gaskets which you also want. i don't think that include mounting hardware but i might be wrong...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

here ya go - $64 all-in:

Voile: Voile Universal Puck Set


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> - get the LT brackets. they are that much better and we're talking about $40 difference here. you're in it for the long-haul now - just get them. trust me.
> 
> - dual risers are now the standard from voile. any singles left are old stock.
> 
> - yes you can, ends up being about $60-65 with the rubber gaskets which you also want. i don't think that include mounting hardware but i might be wrong...


Thanks man that's how I'm leaning but am having a hard time finding a comparison between the Viole touring brackets and the LT touring brackets from Spark.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> here ya go - $64 all-in:
> 
> Voile: Voile Universal Puck Set



Nice I didn't even see that as an option, very cool thanks again SL!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

the difference is basically wiggely and with slop or solid as a rock. just trust me. fuck i'll buy em from you if you end up not liking them. you won't.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> the difference is basically wiggely and with slop or solid as a rock. just trust me. fuck i'll buy em from you if you end up not liking them. you won't.


No worries, like you said it's a once in a lifetime purchase dumb not to do it right now that I have a proper factory split.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Def get the lt brackets, on my first tour, a kid had the volie and it looked like a toy and you could see the slop. And if your current pins are the aluminum you'll want a spare set just in case.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Definitely get the LT brackets. They are huge difference in energy transferred and saved with every step. Worth every penny. Dual risers, get them if you don't already risers on the board. The single riser works just fine. It is nice to have the two heights but it is really not that big of a deal. 

Pucks, you'll need to get from Voile.

Enjoy man. Hopefully I'll be out in Utah in January. We'll have to go for a tour.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Definitely get the LT brackets. They are huge difference in energy transferred and saved with every step. Worth every penny. Dual risers, get them if you don't already risers on the board. The single riser works just fine. It is nice to have the two heights but it is really not that big of a deal.
> 
> Pucks, you'll need to get from Voile.
> 
> Enjoy man. Hopefully I'll be out in Utah in January. We'll have to go for a tour.



For sure man, I had single risers last year and they worked fine but Snowvols and others had the dual risers and it seemed to give a nice advantage on some of the uber steep shit around here.

Sure hope you make it out man, conditions here are SOOOOOO much better than last year, you have a free place to stay and we love to cook so we can keep it on the cheap.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Conditions are sooooo much better than last year all the way around. I'll let you know when I am headed that way.


----------

